# My Hard Work Paid Off



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I figured this is DBS-related, so I'm going to post it in here. I've been working very hard on my site. I want to give everybody the opportunity to see it and critique it. DBS Forums won't even let me post my link, which is incredibly pathetic and rude in my opinion. Please do take a look though. I know some of you, like Tony, have seen it though. See ya!

www.geocities.com/dishcustomer/Dish.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey I have been to that site before and I LIKED IT.

I had day dreams about the AT200 package.  

Because you posted your link here how about instead of us deleting it, you return the favor putting a link to the board that believes in supporting and informing the DBS Community... DBSTALK.COM


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey, Adam, nice site, Ive been periodically checking it ever since you changed it from 'Dish Network World' to 'DBS Service Desk'. Glad to see its complete. Chris, could you change the name of the link under the 'Links' page so it reads 'DBS Service Desk'


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Great Job!!! I will update the link on the links page.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I too have seen the site before... great job!

Only thing... ditch the link to that "other" forum.. I'd like to think we help people much more at this site.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I've seen your site as well, keep up the nice work Ogre.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Who,what,when or where did 'dbsforums' refuse to post a link to your site?

FWIW: there are currently links to your site and this site under 'Related Links'


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

"Only thing... ditch the link to that "other" forum.. I'd like to think we help people much more at this site. "

Thanks for helping to keep the animosity level present.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

No animosity really intended... I just think we do an excellent job of support here, and before I found this board, I didn't get any help over there like I did here.

I apologize for the offense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

... how come there is no link to dbsforums.com ? As I mentioned, dbsforums links your site Chris ....


----------

